# Verzeichnisgröße auf Netzlaufwerk beschränken



## White_Sephi (30. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine W2K Domäne und würde gerne für die Homelaufwerke meiner USER eine KapazitätsbeschränKung einführen.
d.h. sie haben jeder nur noch 1GB Speicher frei und werden ab 900 gewarnt bevor dieser Speicher voll werden sollte.

Das ganze kann ich nicht mit dem Kontingentmnager machen, da dieser blos auf Platten oder Parttionienen anwendbar ist. Ich wurde dies aber gern auf freigegebenen Unterverzeichnissen duchführen.

Kann mit hier jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Sephi


----------



## uemit1981 (30. März 2005)

Hi, du kannst die kontingentierung verwenden. Dies bezieht sich auf den datenträger mit seinen verzeichnissen. Wenn du auf die Schaltfläche "Kontingeneinträge" klickst, kannst du dort für jeden User individuell Speicherbegenzung zuweisen.
 Gruß


----------



## White_Sephi (31. März 2005)

Ja mit der Kontigentverwaltung kann ich jeden User eintragen und individuell ein Kontingent vergeben.
Auf welche Dateien bezieht sich dieses Kontingent ? Ich sehe hier nicht welche Dateinen in das zu beschränkende Kontingent fallen. 

Würde dies gern speziell für die freigebenen Verzeichnisse, für jeden User, die als Homelaufwerke dienen eine Beschränknung eingeben.

Gibt es hier ein Tool oder eine Group Policy über die ich das einstellen kann?

Danke

Viele Grüße

Sephi


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

Also gib obacht 
 Wenn du unter die Einstellungen deiner Festplatte gehts gibt es ja die Kontingentierung. Darunter findest du einen Punkt "Kontingenteneinträge...".
 Nun gehst du auf diesen Punkt und es öffnet sich das Fenster mit der überschrift "Kontingenteneinträge für FESTPLATTE (LAUFWERK)"
 Nun klickst du auf Kontingent und dann auf "Neuer Kontingeneneintrag...".
 Jetzt hast du die möglichkeit benutzer auszuwählen. Wenn du aber alle user in einer Gruppe zusammengefasst hast im ADS kannst du diese auswählen. Danach kannst du die gränze bestimmen und das wars schon 
 Also viel glück und melde dich wenn du nicht klar kommst.
 Gruß


----------

